# Forum > News > Trade Support > Scam Reports >  Sephirofl Unban Service: No response. Just 1 pre-written letter-[Resolved]

## Omni Boost

Ownedcore Name: Sephiroth
Skype Name: sephiroflunban

- Paypal Name: -
Business Name:	
Sephirofl Unban Service (The recipient of this payment is Verified) Email: [email protected]
- 
Other payment method:
Ownedcore scam link: ★SEPHIROFL★ ★LIFETIME UNBAN SERVICE★ ★3 Years Experience★

Other sites scam link:

Did you use a middleman?: No

Explain what happened: Don't know what to say. I paid him 50€ 2 weeks ago and It's days that he don't reply to skype anymore. He just gave me one pre-written letter. What the hell? I asked him for a refund and he could take the price of 1 letter (15 for a pre-written letter? But nvm). Still no answer after weeks. He's just offline like if he deleted me.

Proof:
Skype:
https://i.gyazo.com/88828130dcdf7a31...f715065e86.png
PayPal
https://i.gyazo.com/4304144d7ed93b73...f54dfacdde.png

----------


## DvASystems

He's possibly on holidays as he has not logged in on his other account at another forum where he sells his services:
Last Activity 12-26-2016 08:43 PM

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*i will try to contact him. lets give him sometime to respond.*

----------


## Omni Boost

Ok, thanks guys... Can you let me know?

----------


## DvASystems

> Ok, thanks guys... Can you let me know?


He will post in this thread when he comes back.

----------


## Omni Boost

It's been 3 weeks that I'm waiting, isn't this too much?

----------


## DiamondStarFall

> It's been 3 weeks that I'm waiting, isn't this too much?


*
he had nt gotten back to me as well. we will give him more time to respond since he is an established member of the site and i see no reason for him to jump on $50.*

----------


## Omni Boost

> *
> he had nt gotten back to me as well. we will give him more time to respond since he is an established member of the site and i see no reason for him to jump on $50.*


I trusted him for that reason but as far as I can see we cannot believe anyone in this world. Still no response from him by the way.

----------


## Sephiroth

Let me try to better explain this here...

I wasn't on skype.. I had access to my email during Christmas / New Years and transitioned into a new position at my company. 

During this time, at no point did you actually email me back with any concern, so as far as I knew, you had success. If you would have relied via email, we could have progressed this situation, but rather you are blaming the lack of correspondence on Skype. 

I ask everything to be done via email, as I always have access to email. I cannot be on skype while I am at work.

----------


## Omni Boost

> Dear Riot,


This only letter should be enough to remove a ban for you? They just replied on ticket saying that they will not unban the account. And that happened the same day I insered the ticket but it didn't say anything to my email so I thought they didnt answer me.



I cutted my nickname. The entire message is:

Hey,

This account was suspended as the use of exploits were detected. Since this is a violation of the Terms of Use, this suspension is permanent.

Kind regards,

VanDxter
Riot Player Support Specialist
"So you walk eternally through the shadow realms, standing against evil where all others falter."

Also seems that you "support" with skype:





Now that you have all the proof that my account isn't unbanned (and also if it was unbanned with just 1 letter you should get money for just 1 letter and refund the rest). I'm asking again for the refund. You can keep your 15€ for that pre-written letter and give me back the other 33€ as your thread advertise.

Another thing. You don't check your skype(that you advertise on your thread) or your thread for 20+ days? That's a super lack of support. Still on skype you are online and not replying to me in this exact moment.
Try to put yourself in customer clothes for once. That's very bad customer service from a Moderator.

I sent request for refund to Skype and Email. Let's see in what year he'll answer and refund me now.

----------


## DvASystems

I dunno, I'm fairly certain Sepiroth just asked you to E-mail him so you can get a follow-up letter in case it didn't work.
Edited out the email Seph wrote because I'm sure people will copy paste it and flood the ticket systems with it.

----------


## Omni Boost

We spoke only on skype, he just sent me via email the "letter". So when someone speak with you all the time on skype about the situation and then tell you:



There is something strange.

And then:


Still. He gave me the one letter? It didn't work? Can I have back my 33€ since 1 letter costs 15€? 
But still he should give me full refund since he didn't reply for 1 month after saying "If nothing after 48 hours back from them let me know".

----------


## DvASystems

Are you not reading what either me or Sepiroth is saying?

I already explained to you in my previous post he's asking you to E-mail him.

In case you missed:



> If you would have relied via email, we could have progressed this situation, but rather you are blaming the lack of correspondence on Skype. 
> 
> I ask everything to be done via email, as I always have access to email. I cannot be on skype while I am at work.


I don't see what your point is by bringing up skype logs not mentioning it, when he now has explained to you he will help you out if you *e-mail* him now.
You do understand that he just explained he couldn't inform you about this since he was handling company affairs and had easier access to e-mails rather than Skype.

Please reply back if Sepiroth isn't helping you out after you e-mail him as this is a scam report thread and we handle scams, and as I see it Sepiroth has offered to help you out.

Also I'm not sure about the refund policy 


> "If nothing after 48 hours back from them let me know".


Seems vague, Sepiroth will have to clear that up if it's actually related to refunds or just express help.

----------


## Omni Boost

> Are you not reading what either me or Sepiroth is saying?
> 
> I already explained to you in my previous post he's asking you to E-mail him.
> 
> In case you missed:
> 
> 
> I don't see what your point is by bringing up skype logs not mentioning it, when he now has explained to you he will help you out if you *e-mail* him now.
> You do understand that he just explained he couldn't inform you about this since he was handling company affairs and had easier access to e-mails rather than Skype.
> ...


Well he never told me to reply him by email. So how can you ask me if I'm reading what Sephiroth is saying? Did you read logs? He just told me ON SKYPE to let him know after 48h and so I did. Do you read?
Also on the thread single letter is 15€, now in the email he's telling me that on website is 20€ and want to charge me more after I waited him 1 month for a reply. And all of that from a Moderator. So greedy.

----------


## DvASystems

> Well he never told me to reply him by email. So how can you ask me if I'm reading what Sephiroth is saying? Did you read logs? He just told me ON SKYPE to let him know after 48h and so I did. Do you read?
> Also on the thread single letter is 15€, now in the email he's telling me that on website is 20€ and want to charge me more after I waited him 1 month for a reply. And all of that from a Moderator. So greedy.


Can you post the recent e-mail where he asks you to pay more even though you have paid 50€ already.
Thanks.

----------


## Omni Boost

> Can you post the recent e-mail where he asks you to pay more even though you have paid 50€ already.
> Thanks.


I didn't say that he asked me to pay more... I didn't explain myself as I wanted. I said that he want to downgrade me to a single letter. On his thread the single letter is 15€ but he's asking me more than 15€ for it (coz he says that on his website it costs more). I'm still waiting for his response tho so maybe we can get this fixed after more than 1 month.

----------


## Sephiroth

Omni... Can you go ahead and confirm this had been resolved, and quit trying to reference we were working on fixing this for over a month...

As it was relayed on here and via email, you were contacting me on Skype, yet I have no history on that and I wasn't on Skype during Christmas / New Years....

You were asked to downgrade service, and if you notice on my site the pricing was different which is what had caused the confusion...

You were downgraded once we discussed that via email, 4 days ago.

----------


## DvASystems

Omni boost last logged in 4 days ago, I'll close this thread in 3 days automatically as right now Seph claims he has helped out Omni through an e-mail exchange.

Omni has 3 days to disprove such case, right now this has dragged on for too long with both parties rarely posting here with anything new other than the claim this has been resolved.

----------


## DiamondStarFall

*Closing as resolved. feel free to pm any Trade Mods if there's a need to reopen tis thread.*

----------

